# Atlanta will have a top 3 pick.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

So we'll just have to wait until next year. Atlanta will be in the top 3.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, at least they got #3 which means no Durant or Oden. So they'll keep sucking and maybe we can pull out a #1 pick next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Well, at least they got #3 which means no Durant or Oden. So they'll keep sucking and maybe we can pull out a #1 pick next year.


Exactly. Though I don't think getting either of those 2 would've exempted them from getting top 5 next yr anyway. People would've expected it, but they always have before and failed.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Come on Atlanta keep sucking!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I am kinda bummed though. I wanted Yi or the very least Horford. Now we have to look at later rd prospects. Bah, Might not even keep those picks either.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We still have the pick guys, and it is 100% unprotected next year. I know most of you know that already.

We can trade our pick, the Cavs pick, AND the Hawks pick for a 7-10ish pick this year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually think Atlanta will make the playoffs next year. Because with both picks going to the West, the East will remain mediocre, which means it will likely take 38 wins to make the playoffs. Atlanta won over 30 games this year with all the injuries, I don't expect them to happen again next year. With the #3 pick they can add an impact player barring another disaster decision. Again, as bad as the Hawks were this year, there were actually talks of making the playoffs in March since they were still in it being 10+ games under .500. At one point the Magic were 31-37 and even they made it in.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

If it was for bad luck, the Suns wouldn't have luck at all about now.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

They also have pick #11 and they can easily find some help from there too to deepen the roster. They could very well be in the playoffs next year or at least fighting for 6-8 seeds


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, 2 more young players going into a situation filled with young undeveloped talent. That doesn't mean they will be better. They might be another yr or 2 away.


They still have ownership/control thing going on, so they can't do too much outside of the draft either.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Exactly. Though I don't think getting either of those 2 would've exempted them from getting top 5 next yr anyway. People would've expected it, but they always have before and failed.



^^^ LOL LOL LOL, yeah I remember reading your post, you really wanted that pick. The Hawks healty are a team that can make the playoff, you add 2 lotto, pick and there fighting for a division title. Don;t expect to get a top 5-10 pick next season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> ^^^ LOL LOL LOL, yeah I remember reading your post, you really wanted that pick. The Hawks healty are a team that can make the playoff, you add 2 lotto, pick and there fighting for a division title. Don;t expect to get a top 5-10 pick next season.



No. I was on the fence. Go look at my post in theping pong reaction thread. But I did kinda want Yi.

Yeah, a division title? lol. Get ****ing real.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:cheers:


Here's to another year without drafting a player! =)


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbo04 said:


> So we'll just have to wait until next year. Atlanta will be in the top 3.


Bah. With our luck, Atlanta will be healthy next year, reach the playoffs and get the 10th pick at most. I would've rather had the 4th or 5th pick this year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That is true after thinking about it. With how terrible the east is Atlanta could make the playoffs. The fact that LeBron is in the ECF. The fact that an Orlando can be in the playoffs, ect.. It just shows how pathetic the east is.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

The Suns could trade the pick to a team hoping ATL will land in the lottery next year. That's what I'd do, teams are desperate.

And division title? LMAOOOO AHAHHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*I bet ATL Sucks Next Year*

Hey guys, don't worry about that lost pick in this draft, Atlanta is probably going to draft another oversized guard and an undersized PF. They seem to like players of that size!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

The more I think about not getting the pick this year, the more I'm disappointed. It's not so much that Atlanta may improve considerably next year but that we need to make some changes immediately. The idea would be to tweak an already good roster while avoiding (as much as reasonable) the luxury tax. What better way to do that than with a high draft pick?

As it is now, we might end up with pretty much the same team or something drastic might be done and end up with a new team (for the 4th straight year). Either way, do you guys think we'll have a championship team next season? I honestly don't know but I don't want to wait yet another year. Nash is getting old and so am I.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We'll have the same type of team. I guarentee at least 55 wins. Nash will still be at or around 16 and 11. Amare will continue to get better. Diaw will be more involved.

It's only 3-4 months, you guys are acting like the offseason is 3 years long and Nash will slowly dwindle away...

Oh, and the speculation is that Atlanta will be trading the #3 to Portland for Jarret Jack/Randolph. Any team with Randolph on it will not succeed in the NBA, even if he's putting up 20/10.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

I have a feeling that the chemistry issues that were mentioned at the end of year probably had to do with Marion and Stoudemire, possibly Stoudemire setting the ultimatum of "him or me"...

If so, I could see Phoenix trying to trade him. They know they can play small ball with Marion, cause they did it last year. Trade away Amare while his stock is super high, and add the perfect piece to the Nash-Marion-Diaw puzzle. As to who or what that is, I'm not sure. Garnett would be sick with Marion, more so than Stoudemire anyways.

The thing about Stoudemire that makes me nervous is that I can see that he is proud, which is a good thing. However, he's not at the level of maturity where he can deal with being the First mate. He wants to be captain, and have nobody challenging him. Does Phoenix go for broke and trade him to get a championship NOW with Nash in the fold, or does it look towards a Stoudemire-Barbosa future once the old man's done? 

I'm still convinced, however, that this team could have won this year. They don't need too much of a shake-up. One more year of experience for Diaw/Barbosa/Stoudemire is quite a bit to start with.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Man... Amare's not going anywhere. Why would we trade away a 24 year old monster, when we can trade away a 28 year old invisable man and get back equally or more for the player? It doesn't make sense... think.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> The more I think about not getting the pick this year, the more I'm disappointed. It's not so much that Atlanta may improve considerably next year but that we need to make some changes immediately. The idea would be to tweak an already good roster while avoiding (as much as reasonable) the luxury tax. What better way to do that than with a high draft pick?


That's exactly what I was about to type.


----------

